# BDM problem.



## irishpunk (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a BDM that I bought about 12 years ago, it has maybe 1000 rounds down the pipe. While out firing it a couple of months ago, a friend noticed that the hammer would "hang up" or "stick" on half cock. It didn't do it every time, and only seem to do it when he would rapid fire.

After bringing it home and cleaning it, I function tested it to see if I could get it to replicate what it had done on the range. Sure enough, it did. 

I then went about calling around to have it looked at, and repaired. I was put in touch with an armorer/gunsmith in my area, and brought it to him. After showing him what it was doing, he took my pistol and said that if he could not repair it, he would send it Browning. Which is what he ended up doing.

After a few weeks he calls me and says that my pistol is ready to be picked up. Great !

Not so fast.

I asked then asked him what was the problem with it, and he informed me that Browning said that there was nothing wrong with the pistol, that it was operating normally. 

That being said. I would like to think that someone out there knows what the heck is going on with my BDM. It is a very nice pistol, and I would very much like to keep it, but it also needs to function properly.

In closing, if anybody out there can help me on this one, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

